# Great ammo prices- Houston



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Were on the tail end of this ammo BS shortage and guys selling them on the 2nd market...

but your missing out if you live in Houston and are not going to Freedommunition's on 290 and Jones, near Harbor Freight

I buy some what in bulk, because I shoot a lot.

I am getting 500 rounds of ammo for $130 - that's 26 cents a round, in 9mm

.40cal is in the 36 cent range and .45cal is a little more than 50 cents

they sell new and remand ammo - I have shot more than 10,000 rounds of their remand ammo and it burns cleaner than the Federal and Winchester white box....

You can order on line from them if they are not convenient for you to make the drive ...

Their prices in the store are the same to your door with shipping- so no real savings going to the store front .... they have to ship it in from up north, and that's the cost of their freight.

They have pallets of ammo - They are not your specialty place for wild cat calibers, they stick with the basics...

But 9, 40, 45 is always in stock .......

I don't work for them, and get nothing by passing this word along, so please don't think it's spam .... I am merely trying to save you guys some money when you want to go shoot.... 

and figured you might be tired of not finding some plinking ammo or get sick of being limited to how much you can buy

Oh - you can also gunbot.net for quick reference


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. No .223 or 5.56 at this time. I need .22 ammo if anyone knows where to get some at a decent price.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

They're out of .45 RN (new and reman) also...in store and online...they said it's two weeks out.

(They do show bulk box of 500 (reman) on line in stock, not sure if that's accurate, they said they were out)


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Are they manufacturing their reloaded ammo at the location on 290?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

andre3k said:


> Are they manufacturing their reloaded ammo at the location on 290?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


No

Its up northern USA somewhere ...

These guys sell a bunch of lead.... so to have them here in Houston is kind of a luxury, if you do a bunch of shooting.

With all the 2nd market sellers out there, it's good to see these guys have ammo that I need most of the time....

:brew2:


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Centex fisher said:


> Thanks for the tip. No .223 or 5.56 at this time. I need .22 ammo if anyone knows where to get some at a decent price.


Recently a 2cooler mentioned that Gander Mountain on 290 has a lot of .22lr at 'regular' price. Did you check?


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Has anyone had luck with their 300 blk 147g rounds? I have a few hundred but had not had time to sheet em yet.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Just something to think about here.....if you find a good deal on ammo, do you think it is wise to come on the www and tell the world ? If so....don't complain when you can't find what your looking for...just saying.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, MS. I appreciate when 2coolers post up about some special deals they have found and I doubt that I'm alone....just sayin"


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Just something to think about here.....if you find a good deal on ammo, do you think it is wise to come on the www and tell the world ? If so....don't complain when you can't find what your looking for...just saying.


LOL

you do have a point

but I figured I would share with the 2cool brethren

You can have it delivered to- your door fairly quick too


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

TranTheMan said:


> Recently a 2cooler mentioned that Gander Mountain on 290 has a lot of .22lr at 'regular' price. Did you check?


I've been checking daily. They sell out by Monday mid day normal.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

gunbot.net 

for .22 ... just watch it, and don't wait around


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

thanks for the heads-up BT. If you see any 22wmr, please ping me.

Big Guy Ammo (Lezzgo) in Pearland had a good stash of 22lr. I am sure he will get more before too long.

I saw 22 short a couple of months ago at a new shop in Seabrook, across 146 from Whataburger.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have some more .22 LR coming in next Thursday.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Lezz Go said:


> I have some more .22 LR coming in next Thursday.


great! But...If you get my Fiocchi 22wmr HP's in, I'll bring donuts when I pick them up.


----------



## JCrow (May 31, 2013)

They have some pretty good stuff. If you order off their website it comes from up north but within a reasonable time. Shipping is a little pricey. I suggested that they give free t-shirts with 1000round purchases and a NRA member discount but received no response:headknock.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...auhBy4PzccE7ItUwm1OyTQ2C2EaG_1ORvPqM3hEV7HaAX

A little special for the 9mm guys... It's not much but it helps


----------

